# Storing ammo....



## Glide (Mar 8, 2010)

I Need some advice on storing ammo in the basement for an extended time. What's the best container? do you need some kind of drying agent? I have a Tall metal gun cabinet and want to stack it in there.

Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your geography and climatology are the variables in providing a specific answer. Generally, a water tight container will suffice. If you live in a very humid area then an appropriate sized dessicant for the sized container used will be fine. If you live in a dry clamate then the same kind of container will work to keep dust and son from attracting moisture.

No need to go to a surplus store for military styled ammo containers, though if they are avaialble and affordable in your area so be it. Just place the boxes you buy into whatever container you get and simply keep it out of direct sunlight and away from water pipes and heat sources like a furnace or water heater.


----------

